# Bookcase build



## Harquil (29 Sep 2021)

Hi all 

I've got to make a little bookcase project to make out of some 26mm think MDF that will house a printer and other various office bits. 

The shelves will be 850mm wide and between 500mm-700mm deep. The sides won't been seen so I was going to dowel and screw the MDF sides and back for support and add a 10mm oak strip along the front for support to plus possibly a metal strip. 

Is this my best option or can anyone else suggest a better alternative. I'm only a hobbyist so dont have a massive amount of tools but trying to work with what i've got.


----------



## 6x4 (29 Sep 2021)

That’s quite a wide shelf for mdf and runs the risk of progressive sagging. One option is to put a beefier oak strip on the front instead of just the cosmetic one and run a 26 x something rebate in that depending on your stock.


----------

